# Late arrival



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Zelda had her baby today at 3pm with no assistance. I'm glad she held off and didn't have it while I was away in Italy. Don't know if it's a doeling or buckling yet as I'm not home but I'll post pictures and more info later. My grandma said it "looked feminine" lol so let see if she's right.

Zelda is my first doeling born that I owned and bred both mother and father so I am so antsy to see that udder fill out and mature.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Can't wait for pics  We'll see if Grandma is spot on


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh yay! I remember when Zelda was born!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

How exciting! I can't wait to see the happy mother and kid.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Grandma was right. It's a tiny single girl. Zelda is being a great first time mommy and so far as I can see this early in lactation a nice petite udder and small but soft teats. Daddy to the little one is a purebred Toggenburg from Oak Moon lines.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She's precious!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

aww, she is adorable! congratulations


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Super cute! Congrats! and Go Grandma!


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

How adorable she looks like her mom!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

perfect in every way! What an adorable baby and momma. Congrats!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What a beautiful little girl! The grandma is always right


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Very cute girl!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what an adorable baby girl!!!! congrats!!!


----------

